

[ASK HN] How to accept International Credit Card payment for an Indian Startup? - pushkargaikwad

My startup is based in India and I have only Indian Bank Account.<p>I am using Paypal but is looking for better options since paypal looks to be a ticking time bomb.
======
rahulahuja
Hi there - You may consider trying
[https://www.payzippy.com/](https://www.payzippy.com/) Its owned by Flipkart.

